# Excel - Automatische Erweiterung des Summenfeldes beim Einfügen einer Zeile



## Poohbär (23. April 2010)

Moin,

ich habe mich druch das Excel Handbuch 2003 gewühlt und auch diverse Foren durgeschaut, aber mein Problem besteht immer noch.

Wie kann man in Excel einstellen, dass eine automatische Erweiterung des Summenfeldes erfolgt, wenn eine Zeile eingefügt wird?

Bsp:

In Zeile E 106 steht:    =SUMME(E103:E105)

Wenn ich nun eine Leerzeile in Zeile E 106 einfüge, dann wird das Summenfeld nach E107 verschoben. Allerdings bezieht sich die Formel weiterhin auf E103 bis E 105.

Unter Extras - Optionen - Berechnung ist automatisch aktiviert.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie sich dieses problem beheben lässt?

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Freundliche Grüße,

Poohbär


----------



## tombe (23. April 2010)

Füg die neue Zeile dort ein wo das Summenfeld endet.

A101 = SUMME(A1:A100)

Dann neue Zeile in A100 einfügen und es geht.


----------



## Drogist (23. April 2010)

Moin, 

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob dich die Lösung von _tombe_ zufrieden stellt bzw. ob sie dein Problem löst. Schreibe in Zelle E106 diese Formel:

```
=SUMME(BEREICH.VERSCHIEBEN(E103:E105;0;0;ZEILE()-103;1))
```
dann klappt das gewiss besser. Bei ZELLE()-103 musst du natürlich eine andere Zahl eingeben, wenn der zu summierende Bereich nicht in Zeile 103 beginnt.


----------



## Thomas Ramel (24. April 2010)

Grüezi Poohbär

Du könntest deine Daten als 'Liste' führen - markiere dazu eine Zelle in deinem Datenbereich, klicke rechts und wähle 'Als Liste verwenden' (oder so ähnlich) im Kontextmenü.

Lege dann in der Ergebniszeile deine Summierungen fest.

Wenn Du nun ganz am Ende der bestehenden Liste einen neuen Datensatz anhängst wird die Liste automatisch erweitert und die Summen beziehen sich auf den korrekten Bereich.


----------



## Poohbaer (27. April 2010)

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Da ich eine Vorlage mit ca. 20 Bereichen, in denen jeder Bereich bis zu fünf Zeilen haben soll, erstellen möchte und die Anzahl der Zeilen bei Bedarf beliebig erweitert werden können soll, macht die Option mit der Liste Sinn.

Problem an der Sache ist, dass es Bereiche gibt die in der Regel nur ein Zeile haben. In dem einen oder anderen Fall müssen diese auf bis zu zehn Zeilen angepasst werden. Für die Liste müssen mindestens drei vorangegangene Zellen das selbe Format haben.

Die Antwort von Drogist ist zu aufwendig.

Die Antwort von Tombe ist die Einfachste. Man muss die Zeile nur nicht am Ende einfügen, damit es klappt. Verrückt ;-)


----------



## vfl_freak (27. April 2010)

Moin,



Poohbaer hat gesagt.:


> Die Antwort von Tombe ist die Einfachste. Man muss die Zeile nur nicht am Ende einfügen, damit es klappt. Verrückt



Nicht wirklich, sondern logisch 
Der Bereich Deiner Aufsummierung wird natürlich nur dann angepasst, wenn INNERHALB dieses Bereiches etwas änderst ....
Woher soll Dein Bereich *(E103:E105)* wissen, dass er jetzt eigentlich *(E103:E106)* lauten sollte .....

Gruß
Klaus


----------

